# Soundiron's 12 Days of X-mas: Final Doorbuster Today Only - Drum Collection w/ APE for only $225!



## kriztofo (Dec 14, 2013)

*Final Doorbuster: Drum Collection w/ Apocalypse Percussion*

This is the final Doorbuster of our Year End event with half off our entire Drum Collection! This massive percussion package includes over *42,000 Samples and 40 GB* of premium content! It comes with the latest version of our Apocalypse Percussion Ensemble, Tablas, Solo Dhol Drum, Riq Drum, High School Drum Corps, Shake, Little Epic Percussion, Cymbology 1 Bowed, Breaker and Clack! The *first 50 customers* can get it now for 50% off the already deeply slashed bundle price. That's right, it's only *$225* TODAY ONLY while supplies last, so don't miss this incredible deal! We're not doing this one again at this insane price. Click here to order today!

*Day 11 Doorbuster: Cymbology*

We're nearly at the end of our Christmas Extravaganza with half off Cymbology 1 - Bowed! It offers over 5 GB of dramatic and dynamic bowed and frozen cymbal sustains, effects, swells, screaches, resonant drones, atmospheres and melodic sounds captured from 20 different cymbals of all shapes and sizes. The *first 50 customers* can get it now for 50% off. That's right, it's only *$49* through Christmas Day or while supplies last, so don't miss this killer deal!Click here to order!

*Day 10 Doorbuster: Acoustic & Electric Saz Collection*

Today’s Xmas Deal is the Saz bundle! This massive *19+ GB* bundle features both of our Acoustic and Electric Saz libraries already at a deep discount. These two libraries feature unprecedented playability and powerful custom user interfaces that allow for complete customization. It’s available at a full *Half Off* the already discounted combo price for the first 50 customers. The absurdly low price of only *$115* is good only while supplies last, so grab it before it’s gone!


*Day 9 Doorbuster: The Metal Bundle*

Our next Xmas Deal is the Metal Collection. This mighty combo includes our 6 metal-themed percussion, special effect and tuned instrument libraries, including the legendary Rust 1, 2 and 3 series, The Iron Throne, Bronze Bin and Tuned Artillery. It’s available at a full Half Off the already discounted combo price for the first 50 customers. The insanely low price of only *$115* (normally $229) is only good while supplies last, so don’t miss your chance to pick up this awesome 12 GB collection for a steal!


*Day 8 Doorbuster: The Musique Box*
_*Note: This item is sold out. *_


*Day 7 Release: Phonautograms 2 & Free Sleighbells*

We wanted to make sure we had something for everyone, so today we announce a brand new expansion to our popular Phonautograms library. This historic instrument is drawn from some of humanity’s earliest sound recordings, as restored by firstsounds.org. Based on inventor Édouard-Léon Scott de Martinville’s 1860 “Gamme de la Voix” vocal scale recording, this collection features playable vintage chromatic sustains, as well as modern sound-designed creative ambient and electro-percussive content. For the new version, we’ve expanded the content tenfold and added a custom user interface for both Kontakt and SFZ presets so anyone can use it. Phonautograms v2.0 is on sale now for $5 through December 25th, 2013 (MSRP $10). Existing Phonatograms 1 owners should be receving an upgrade email over the next few days with all the info. As an added bonus during this sale, the download also includes our special edition 284 MB holiday Soundiron Sleighbells multisample library for free! Click Here to order now!

http://www.soundiron.com/instruments/bundles/experimental-bundle/ (<b><span style="font-size: 18px"><span style="color: darkred">Day 6 Doorbuster: Experimental Collection</span></span></b>)

Doorbuster deal #5 is a huge collection of all the strange and wonderful libraries we've put out in the form of our http://www.soundiron.com/instruments/bundles/experimental-bundle/ (Experimental Collection.) It's on sale right now for *50% Off* the already Bundle-discounted price for the *first 50 customers* who purchase. 11 of our most eclectic and creative libraries can be yours now for only *$150* if you act right now, because once we run out of sale units the price returns to $299. Please be aware that this deal is limited to the first 50 customers and is based on first-come, first-serve. http://www.soundiron.com/instruments/bundles/experimental-bundle/ (The Experimental Collection) includes eleven libraries: Ambius 1: Transmissions v2.0, Ambius 2: Systematik, Antidrum 1, Antidrum 2, Cathedral of Junk, our new Fountain Wires, Kazoo, Laundronium, Luminabells, M1 Garand Rifle, and Glass Beach. http://www.soundiron.com/instruments/bundles/experimental-bundle/ (Click here to grab it before they run out.)

*Day 5 Doorbuster: Olympus Elements*
_*Note: This item is sold out. *_

*Day 4 Doorbuster: High School Drumcorps*
_*Note: This item is sold out. *_

*Day 3 Doorbuster: Emotional Piano* 
_*Note: This item is sold out. *_

*Day 2 Doorbuster: Voice of Rapture: The Soprano* 
_*Note: This item is sold out. *_

*Day 1: Little Wooden Flutes Released!!*





Soundiron is proud to kick of this year's 12 Days of Christmas special event with the release of Little Wooden Flutes. This combination multisamples/perferformance phrase library features an Indian Venu flute and a variety of soulful Native American Plains flutes. It's available now for the intro price of just *$35* through December 25th, 2013. The price returns to $50 after that. Click here to buy now!

Each day we'll be having a special *50% Off Doorbuster Deal* or a new release, so be sure to check this thread, our website, Facebook or Twitter for news about the current day's special.

[flash width=480 height=150 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Fplaylists%2F17016157&amp;show_comments=true&amp;auto_play=false&amp;show_playcount=true&amp;show_artwork=false&amp;color=af7a07[/flash]
Click here to listen to demos!

*Features*

 2 Studio mic types (cardioid & condenser) w/independent controls.
2 Hall mic positions (stage & far) w/independent controls
Normal, Trill, and Overtone Multi-samped Sustains with natural decay and infinite sustain.
Normal. Trill and Overtone Multi-sampled Staccatos (8x RR).
Live performance phrases with pitch transposition, instant pattern sequencing, legato blending, tempo-synching/time-stretching, shaping and more.
Phrase sequencer allows for per-slot phrase start and end markers for unlimited flexibility.
Trills, Breaths, Chirps, Overtones and other flute effects.
Tons of bonus Ambiences, Atmospheres, Tuned Pads and other custom melodic instruments crafted directly from the flute source.





Little Wooden Flutes is a powerful little ethnic flute library that combines playable multisamples with a deep collection of beautiful live performance phrases. We captured the soul of 3 different traditional flutes from two continents in two different environments, including a unique 7-hole carved rosewood Indian Venu flute and larger 8-hole walnut and cedar Native American plains flutes.

The Venu was recorded in a close double-mic configuration in a dry studio environment to soak up every subtle nuance and full tonal clarity. This section features chromatic sustains and staccatos in three different types - standard, trilled and overtone. Sustains include 2X round robins per note and key release. Staccatos include 8X round robin per note. The Venu phrases are divided into different keys. Each set can be transposed, tempo-synched, time-stretched, cropped, legato-blended and customized in real-time through our unique phrase sequencer and master control interface. You can custom mix and pan the two Neumann microphone choices (vintage omni and modern cardiod) to create your own robust tonal blend or stereo pair.

The Native American flutes were recorded in a grand hall, with both stage and distant mic positions in wide stereo arrays. This section includes hundreds of soulful long and short phrases, all with tempo-synching and our other advanced integrated design features. We've also added a substantial collection of rich, harmonically rich resynthesized ambiences, soundscapes, "synth" leads and tonal pads, each hand-crafted from the raw flute source recordings. Additionally, we included our complete FX Rack that exposes Kontakt's built-in effects via an automatable user interface and integrated 70 of our custom convolution reverb impulses.

http://s3.amazonaws.com/soundiron_docs/soundiron_little_wooden_flutes_user_manual.pdf (Click here for the complete User Manual)

*Details*

1,921 Samples (standard pcm wav)
15 .nki files (unlocked Kontakt 5.1+ format)
3.05 GB installed
24 bit / 48khz mono and stereo PCM wav format

*Little Wooden Flutes requires the full version of Kontakt 5.1 or higher. The free Kontakt Player _does not_ support this library.


----------



## NYC Composer (Dec 14, 2013)

*Re: Soundiron's 12 Days of X-mas Begins Now: Little Wooden Flutes on Sale 30% Off*

Dear Santa, er, I mean Soundiron-

Please make one of your 12 days a match of your superspecial dealbreaker Black Friday price on Requiem Light that I missed and gnashed my teeth about afterwards.

I promise to be good. All year(crossing fingers behind back).


----------



## quantum7 (Dec 14, 2013)

How could Santa Soundiron say no to such a nice little boy? :lol:


----------



## Vovique (Dec 14, 2013)

*Re: Soundiron's 12 Days of X-mas Begins Now: Little Wooden Flutes on Sale 30% Off*

Quietly waiting for the paycheck... Even this such a small sum il becomes a luxury during the Black Friday hangover (Soundiron APE2 was among the causes)! Thanks for a quite prolonged intro price!


----------



## kriztofo (Dec 15, 2013)

*Re: Soundiron's 12 Days of X-mas Begins Now: Little Wooden Flutes on Sale 30% Off*

*Day 2 Doorbuster: Voice of Rapture: The Soprano*





Our first Doorbuster deal of the season is our beautiful solo operatic soprano library, Voice of Rapture: The Soprano. It's on sale right now for *50% Off* for the *first 50 customers* who purchase. This wonderful library can be yours now for only *$69* if you act right now, because once we run out of sale units the price returns to $139. Please be aware that this deal is limited to the first 50 customers and is based on first-come, first-serve.

Voice of Rapture: The Soprano features the wonderful voice of Nichole Dechaine, and contains True Legato, 23 staccato phrases, vowel sustains (with and without vibrato), vocal effects, hundreds of improvised melodic phrases and much more. Click here for more information and purchase now.


----------



## FrozeN (Dec 15, 2013)

*Re: Soundiron's 12 Days of X-mas: Doorbuster Day 2 - Voice of Rapture: The Soprano*

Now I understand why I didn't buy this during the Black Friday sale! :mrgreen: 

Thanks for the sale! 

Frankie


----------



## ceemusic (Dec 15, 2013)

*Re: Soundiron's 12 Days of X-mas: Doorbuster Day 2 - Voice of Rapture: The Soprano*

Same here, I skipped most of the BF promos but have this now.

Looking forward to using it on many projects.


----------



## Anthony N.Putson (Dec 15, 2013)

OK, i'm in on the Rapture deal! My 1st Soundiron purchase 8)

EDIT: 

Scratch that, no it isn't 8)


----------



## The Darris (Dec 15, 2013)

Anthony N.Putson @ Sun Dec 15 said:


> OK, i'm in on the Rapture deal! My 1st Soundiron purchase 8)
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> Scratch that, no it isn't 8)



Haha, first as well and this was such a no brainer. Glad I checked this before going to bed!! Thanks Sound Iron.


----------



## NYC Composer (Dec 15, 2013)

*Re: Soundiron's 12 Days of X-mas: Doorbuster Day 2 - Voice of Rapture: The Soprano*

nevermind


----------



## kriztofo (Dec 16, 2013)

*Re: Soundiron's 12 Days of X-mas: Doorbuster Day 2 - Voice of Rapture: The Soprano*

*Day 3 Doorbuster: Emotional Piano*





Our second Doorbuster deal is our legendary grand piano library, Emotional Piano. It's on sale right now for *50% Off* for the *first 50 customers* who purchase. This powerful, classic piano library can be yours now for only *$74* if you act right now, because once we run out of sale units the price returns to $149. Please be aware that this deal is limited to the first 50 customers and is based on first-come, first-serve.

Emotional Piano is Powered-by-Kontakt, so it work both in the free Kontakt Player and the full version of Kontakt. It's our most well-known piano, offering a warm and ponderous sound perfect for emotional songwriting and underscores. It captures all the wide, resonant warmth and velvety softness a piano can produce. Emotional Piano scores true love, including the heartbreak..Click here for more information and purchase now.


----------



## star.keys (Dec 16, 2013)

Bought it.. thanks guys


----------



## theiss1979 (Dec 16, 2013)

*Re: Soundiron's 12 Days of X-mas: Doorbuster Day 3 - Emotional Piano*

$74 !
No-brainer!
Bought it!

Thanks Soundiron!


----------



## R. Soul (Dec 16, 2013)

Finally, you shall be mine. 

Too good to pass up at that price.


----------



## Peaslee (Dec 17, 2013)

*Re: Soundiron's 12 Days of X-mas: Doorbuster Day 4 - Drumcorps*

*Day 4 Doorbuster: High School Drumcorps*





Our third deal of the season is the ever popular High School Drumcorps. This easy to use and deeply sampled marching drum line multisample library is now available for 50% Off for the first 50 customers who purchase. The incredibly low price of only *$25* is only available to the first 50 customers, so jump on it fast. 

The Drumcorps includes snares, tuned bass drums, deep concert bass drum and full ensemble strikes and effects in a variety of articulations, recorded in wide stereo in both open air stadium and indoor hall environments, well as live parade and drum line field recordings.


----------



## DynamicK (Dec 17, 2013)

*Re: Soundiron's 12 Days of X-mas: Emotional Piano*

Picked up Emotional Piano...at that price a steal. Thanks guys :D


----------



## paulmatthew (Dec 17, 2013)

*Re: Soundiron's 12 Days of X-mas: Doorbuster Day 4 - Drumcorps*

Had to pull the trigger on the High School Drum Corps. Wasn't too sure about it at first , but now I'm glad I grabbed it.Kind of like a bonus library to go along with APE. 

I have to say , I'm having fun with the daily promos from both Soundiron and Sonokinetic and seeing what the next one will be. Some I already have , some maybe not. It keeps the holiday season interesting now that the presents are all bought for family and friends.


----------



## Anthony N.Putson (Dec 18, 2013)

http://www.soundiron.com/instruments/choirs/oeplayer/

Next up is Olympus Elements! Whats the verdict on this guys? for $69 sounds too good to turn down, especially as there's an upgrade path to the full shebang!


----------



## SymphonicSamples (Dec 18, 2013)

*Re: Soundiron's 12 Days of X-mas: Doorbuster Day 5 - Olympus Elements*

Olympus Elements - Bought it when it was first released - A must , must , must have if you don't already have it o-[][]-o


----------



## Anthony N.Putson (Dec 18, 2013)

*Re: Soundiron's 12 Days of X-mas: Doorbuster Day 5 - Olympus Elements*



SymphonicSamples @ Wed Dec 18 said:


> Olympus Elements - Bought it when it was first released - A must , must , must have if you don't already have it o-[][]-o



I only have EWSC so ready to start getting into the newer librarys. I guess this would be a great start, certainly looking at the upgrade path to the full monty that is Venus and Mars. 

OK, trigger pulled!


----------



## Phil M (Dec 18, 2013)

*Re: Soundiron's 12 Days of X-mas: Doorbuster Day 4 - Drumcorps*



paulmatthew @ Wed 18 Dec said:


> Had to pull the trigger on the High School Drum Corps. Wasn't too sure about it at first , but now I'm glad I grabbed it.Kind of like a bonus library to go along with APE.


I ummed and ahhed about buying it yesterday, but my inner Scrooge won out and I decided to pass. Then I was so chuffed to get Olympus Elements for a gnat's cock over £40 today that Scrooge was overruled and I got HSDC as well.

However, having recently got CinePerc Core and HZ and with Damage on its way from NI at some point, I can't really justify springing for APE to go with it, even if they do include it in this sale at an absurdly low price. Nope. Nu-uh. No way. Final answer, etc. etc.


----------



## Anthony N.Putson (Dec 18, 2013)

*Re: Soundiron's 12 Days of X-mas: Doorbuster Day 4 - Drumcorps*



Phil M @ Wed Dec 18 said:


> paulmatthew @ Wed 18 Dec said:
> 
> 
> > Had to pull the trigger on the High School Drum Corps. Wasn't too sure about it at first , but now I'm glad I grabbed it.Kind of like a bonus library to go along with APE.
> ...



Its just the worst time for me. Christmas is just generally quiet in the videogame biz. Also, looking at whats happened this year, and libraries i want i will just hold out till november when the big sales hit, unless UNLESS i need something absoulte for a gig. I'm like you, some of these deals that are appearing are really just too good to turn down! With Elements i'm upto 4 in 4 days and i really can't afford to keep doing it!!!!


----------



## Peaslee (Dec 18, 2013)

*Re: Soundiron's 12 Days of X-mas: Doorbuster Day 5 - Olympus Elements*





Our 4th Holiday Doorbuster is the Olympus Elements choral library. It's a powerful and expressive men's and women's pure vowel-based symphonic choir utility including sustains, marcatos, staccatos, true legato and choral effects. It also provide an automatic upgrade discount to the full Olympus Choral Collection and the full version of Kontakt. The Powerered-by-Kontakt Player Edition is on sale at Half Off for the first 50 customers. The incredibly low price of only $65 is only good while supplies last and the sale ends after Dec. 25th, so grab it today! 

Note: This one is already running out fast!


----------



## kriztofo (Dec 18, 2013)

*Re: Soundiron's 12 Days of X-mas: Doorbuster Day 5 - Olympus Elements*

http://www.soundiron.com/instruments/bundles/experimental-bundle/ (<b><span style="font-size: 18px"><span style="color: darkred">Day 6 Doorbuster: Experimental Collection</span></span></b>)

http://www.soundiron.com/instruments/bundles/experimental-bundle/ (<div class="bbImageWrapper js-lbImage" title="experimental480.jpg"
data-src="http://www.soundiron.com/images/objects/sale/experimental480.jpg" data-lb-sidebar-href="" data-lb-caption-extra-html="" data-single-image="1">
<img src="http://www.soundiron.com/images/objects/sale/experimental480.jpg"
data-url="http://www.soundiron.com/images/objects/sale/experimental480.jpg"
class="bbImage"
data-zoom-target="1"
style=""
alt="experimental480.jpg"
title=""
width="" height="" />
</div>)

Doorbuster deal #5 is a huge collection of all the strange and wonderful libraries we've put out in the form of our http://www.soundiron.com/instruments/bundles/experimental-bundle/ (Experimental Collection.) It's on sale right now for *50% Off* the already Bundle-discounted price for the *first 50 customers* who purchase. 11 of our most eclectic and creative libraries can be yours now for only *$150* if you act right now, because once we run out of sale units the price returns to $299. Please be aware that this deal is limited to the first 50 customers and is based on first-come, first-serve.

http://www.soundiron.com/instruments/bundles/experimental-bundle/ (The Experimental Collection) includes eleven libraries: Ambius 1: Transmissions v2.0, Ambius 2: Systematik, Antidrum 1, Antidrum 2, Cathedral of Junk, our new Fountain Wires, Kazoo, Laundronium, Luminabells, M1 Garand Rifle, and Glass Beach. http://www.soundiron.com/instruments/bundles/experimental-bundle/ (Click here for more information and purchase now.)


----------



## NYC Composer (Dec 19, 2013)

*Re: Soundiron's 12 Days of X-mas: Doorbuster Day 6 - Experimental Collection*

Hmmm. Requiem Lite on 12th day? Who can say (sigh)


----------



## tmm (Dec 20, 2013)

I'd like to see Voice of Gaia: Strawberry in this sale, personally o-[][]-o


----------



## Vovique (Dec 20, 2013)

*Re: Soundiron's 12 Days of X-mas: Doorbuster Day 6 - Experimental Collection*

And I would like the Street Erhu Chinese violin libray included, which I missed during BF sale. It's a rather narrow niche product though, but who knows...


----------



## pmountford (Dec 21, 2013)

*Re: Soundiron's 12 Days of X-mas: Doorbuster Day 6 - Experimental Collection*

Any reason for no updates for days 7 & 8 in this thread, or have I missed something elsewhere?

I can see from the SoundIron website:
50% Off Phonautograms 2 + Sleighbells Bonus!
50% Off The Musique Box!

Here's hoping APE2 is included on day 9, 10, or 12 :roll:


----------



## Peaslee (Dec 21, 2013)

*Re: Soundiron's 12 Days of X-mas: Doorbuster Day 7 & 8 - Musique Box and Phonautograms 2*

We've just sold out of Emotional Piano and Drumcorps, but we've still got Experimental Collection and Musique Box doorbusters left. We'll be announcing the final doorbusters over the next few days. We've also just released a new expansion to our most humble and yet most popular little library - The Phonautograms. We've massively upgraded it with a variety of new atemospheric, percussive and tonal pad content, along with a new full GUI and FX rack. Order it before Christmas and you'll also receive our special edition Sleighbells multisample library for free!





*Day 7 Release: Phonautograms 2 & Free Sleighbells*

We wanted to make sure we had something for everyone, so today we announce a brand new expansion to our popular Phonautograms library. This historic instrument is drawn from some of humanity’s earliest sound recordings, as restored by firstsounds.org. Based on inventor Édouard-Léon Scott de Martinville’s 1860 “Gamme de la Voix” vocal scale recording, this collection features playable vintage chromatic sustains, as well as modern sound-designed creative ambient and electro-percussive content. For the new version, we’ve expanded the content tenfold and added a custom user interface for both Kontakt and SFZ presets so anyone can use it. Phonautograms v2.0 is on sale now for $5 through December 25th, 2013 (MSRP $10). Existing Phonatograms 1 owners should be receving an upgrade email over the next few days with all the info. As an added bonus during this sale, the download also includes our special edition 284 MB holiday Soundiron Sleighbells multisample library for free! Click Here to order now!


*Day 8 Doorbuster: The Musique Box*

On the eighth day of Christmas, Soundiron brings to you our wildly popular and powerful collection of deeply sampled music boxes, The Musique Box. Featuring 11 different music boxes plus sfx and ambiences, this library offers up a wealth of creative possibilities right out of the box. The Musique Box is on sale now for HALF OFF, only $25, now through December 25th, 2013 (MSRP $50). But hurry, this deal is only good for the first 50 customers, so grab it now!


----------



## RasmusFors (Dec 22, 2013)

*Re: Soundiron's 12 Days of X-mas: Doorbuster Day 9 - Metal Collection*

The new Phonautogram update is awsome! Very orginial and strange, perfect for mystical/slightly disturbing ambiances


----------



## kingseamus (Dec 22, 2013)

Oh man, the metal collection is looking good. As an owner of Rust 1, Rust 2, and Bronze Bin, is there by any chance a "complete this bundle" option?


----------



## greggg (Dec 23, 2013)

*Re: Soundiron's 12 Days of X-mas: Doorbuster Day 10 - Saz Bundle*

*Day 10 Doorbuster: Acoustic & Electric Saz Collection*





Today’s Xmas Deal is the Saz bundle! This massive *19+ GB* bundle features both of our Acoustic and Electric Saz libraries already at a deep discount. These two libraries feature unprecedented playability and powerful custom user interfaces that allow for complete customization. It’s available at a full *Half Off* the already discounted combo price for the first 50 customers. The absurdly low price of only *$115* is good only while supplies last, so grab it before it’s gone!

The Acoustic & Electric Saz Collection includes a pair of multi-sample libraries capture the total essence of both the Acoustic and Electric saz baglâma, with a full range of sustained plucks, palm mutes and chokes, true legato slide and release behavior, hand-slaps and more, with deep round-robin sampling per articulation on each string. Click here for more information and to purchase now.


----------



## Peaslee (Dec 23, 2013)

*Re: Soundiron's 12 Days of X-mas: Doorbuster Day 11 - Cymbology for $49!*

Hey Kingseamus, send us a direct email at [email protected] and we'll see if we can work out a deal for you.



*Day 11 Doorbuster: Cymbology*

We're nearly at the end of our Christmas Extravaganza with half off Cymbology 1 - Bowed! It offers over 5 GB of dramatic and dynamic bowed and frozen cymbal sustains, effects, swells, screaches, resonant drones, atmospheres and melodic sounds captured from 20 different cymbals of all shapes and sizes. The *first 50 customers* can get it now for 50% off. That's right, it's only *$49* through Christmas Day or while supplies last, so don't miss this killer deal!Click here to order!


----------



## Anthony N.Putson (Dec 24, 2013)

*Re: Soundiron's 12 Days of X-mas: Doorbuster Day 11 - Cymbology for $49!*



Peaslee @ Tue Dec 24 said:


> Hey Kingseamus, send us a direct email at [email protected] and we'll see if we can work out a deal for you.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Grabbed, thx guys! Look forward to the last day where i'd hope for something extra special!!


----------



## Ed (Dec 24, 2013)

Ok balls to it Im buying Cymbology and that Fountain Wire thing. Ive wanted Cymbology for a while anyway :D


----------



## Peaslee (Dec 24, 2013)

*Re: Soundiron's 12 Days of X-mas: Doorbuster Day 11 - Cymbology for $49!*

*Final Doorbuster: Drum Collection w/ Apocalypse Percussion*

This is the final Doorbuster of our Year End event with half off our entire Drum Collection! This massive percussion package includes over *42,000 Samples and 40 GB* of premium content! It comes with the latest version of our Apocalypse Percussion Ensemble, Tablas, Solo Dhol Drum, Riq Drum, High School Drum Corps, Shake, Little Epic Percussion, Cymbology 1 Bowed, Breaker and Clack! The *first 50 customers* can get it now for 50% off the already deeply slashed bundle price. That's right, it's only *$225* TODAY ONLY while supplies last, so don't miss this incredible deal! We're not doing this one again at this insane price. Click here to order today!


----------



## pmountford (Dec 25, 2013)

Purchased APE. Many thanks for this. And a happy Christmas.


----------



## zvenx (Dec 25, 2013)

I was hoping APE would come alone on the 12th day......I have most of the rest....spent so much money this xmas already I should be grateful that it wasn't alone 
rsp


----------



## zvenx (Dec 25, 2013)

And of course a merry Xmas.
rsp


----------



## milesito (Dec 25, 2013)

Ape...man what a deal?! Confused on this or hz01


----------



## XcesSound (Dec 25, 2013)

milesito @ Wed Dec 25 said:


> Ape...man what a deal?! Confused on this or hz01



Its a no brainer in my opinion. You get so much more than just APE as well! I'm using a lot of the bundled library, especially APE on a hollywood spy-feature right now, and the directors are loving the sound of the percussions.


----------



## Ryan99 (Dec 25, 2013)

milesito @ Wed Dec 25 said:


> Ape...man what a deal?! Confused on this or hz01



For a massive and epic sound, you can't go wrong with APE. It's my favorite percussion library.


----------



## Richard Wilkinson (Dec 25, 2013)

What a fab Christmas deal! Just grabbed it. Can't wait to test once I'm back in the studio...


----------



## milesito (Dec 25, 2013)

storm drums 2 upgraded


----------



## Peaslee (Dec 25, 2013)

Hey Zvenx, send us an email at [email protected] before tomorrow and we'll see if we can do something for you.


----------



## SymphonicSamples (Dec 25, 2013)

Now that's Customer Service at it's best .


----------



## NYC Composer (Dec 26, 2013)

::sighs philosophically::


----------



## zvenx (Dec 26, 2013)

Peaslee @ Wed Dec 25 said:


> Hey Zvenx, send us an email at [email protected] before tomorrow and we'll see if we can do something for you.




of course I was in bed and just saw this.... 

rsp


----------



## Astronaut FX (Dec 26, 2013)

Hats off to Soundiron for an outstanding holiday sales event!


----------

